# Wasted Space



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

So I'm goofing around in the camper and I discover yet another "dead zone" of wasted space- I figure with a little design improvement, Keystone could easily double the amount of storage space in our 23rs. Here's my list, some obvious, some not:

Tip out tray in kitchen- turn into drawer.
Step to rear slide- turn into bin?
Zone beneath cupboard in bathroom, outside shower takes part of it.
Zone behind drawer under wardrobe- easily bigger than the drawer itself.
Zone under sofa, next to storage area (pump lives there now)
Zone above microwave oven- small, but big enough for a stereo.
Zone above fridge- dunno if there's anything up there. . .
Zone beneath dinette seats- technically accessable, but difficult to use it.

If I were a smuggler, I'd sure have a bunch of places to hide my stash! Anyone else have any hidden spaces to share?

Kevin P.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

Here are few more and give a preview of a couple mods I'll be posting once I get the photos taken.

All drawers were built out as 16" deep when the cabinet space easily supports deeper drawers. When I converted the tip-out drawer on the 21RS to a full drawer, I went ahead and rebuilt the other 2 drawers to convert them to 24" drawers. This basically added the space of 2 more drawers (1 converting the tip-out and 1 for the extra 16" gained in the 2 lower drawers.

The drawer below the pantry is also 16" and could be 24" as it appears to be above the point that the cord pulls through the outside wall.

The one I'm struggling with is the drawer below the front ward. It is currently 16" deep and its length is only limited by the distance (28") from the face to the oven to be able to insert the drawer. The problem I have is how to mount the drawer glides as I don't have 28" arms and eyes to reach in and build mount brackets on the inside above the hot water tank. I'm not sure if I can access the area from the side under the front bunks or worst case is whether it is easy to pull the water heater to make the install from the outside. Otherwise I'll settle for a 24" drawer that I can reach but I'd sure like to use all the space I can find.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Interesting, My 2005 23RS didn't come with a drawer under the wardrobe but with a drop down door. I can put all kinds of things in the space (like umbrellas, kites, etc.) that would otherwise take up wardrobe space.

I also keep my tools there for easy grab from inside or out.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Interesting, My 2005 23RS didn't come with a drawer under the wardrobe but with a drop down door. I can put all kinds of things in the space (like umbrellas, kites, etc.) that would otherwise take up wardrobe space.
> 
> I also keep my tools there for easy grab from inside or out.
> [snapback]105125[/snapback]​


My 23RS has a drop down door as well. Probably the result of a different model year. Kind of like the new 06's have gotten rid of the side window in the queen slide and replaced it with overhead storage.







They also put storage above where your head lays like many of us have done as a mod! Something new so that we will want to upgrade


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

How did you get axcess to the step for the rear slide? I've been looking at it but feel stupid that I can't figure out how its put together. Also how did you get under the couch? I know there is space under their.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

A mod I'm working on in our 21RS is a tip out drawer below the drawer below the ward. There should be several inches which could be used to store tools, gadgets, etc. I too plan to extend all the prev. mentioned drawers at some point. Also have several of the shelf mods in the works. Plan on doing the bunk step one of these days.
Some of the mods completed:
Since we don't use tall glasses in the camper, DW wanted a shelf in the cab. above the sink. That went in really easy. 
Converted the sink tipout to a reg. drawer. 
Numerous others, many not related to storage.

If someone gets the 28 inch drawer mod to work, I'm interested in how as I too want to do this one.

KJDJ did a cool mod where he added an outside access panel to the side of the camper, cut out the sides to the slide step and also the side of the dining bench. He now stores his slide rails in that space.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guy have some nice ideas here. Would love to see a picture or two once you're done.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I store my solar panels behind the sofa.







The space is narrow but perfect for panels.

Thor


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I just pried out the panel under the bathroom shelf, removed the staples, and discovered that it stays in there pretty well by friction (certainly better than the panels under the dinette that are supposed to stay in place by friction). Now I have an out-of-the way space to store toilet chemicals and stuff. I'd say there's at least 1 cu. ft. under there, sharing space with the outside shower plumbing.
Kevin P.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

kjp1969 said:


> I just pried out the panel under the bathroom shelf, removed the staples, and discovered that it stays in there pretty well by friction (certainly better than the panels under the dinette that are supposed to stay in place by friction). Now I have an out-of-the way space to store toilet chemicals and stuff. I'd say there's at least 1 cu. ft. under there, sharing space with the outside shower plumbing.
> Kevin P.
> [snapback]105399[/snapback]​


I tried pulling this a little while back. It was stapled in REALLY! well so I decided to leave it for when I had more time. How much damage did you have to the top getting it out?

Dave


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sigearny said:


> How did you get axcess to the step for the rear slide? I've been looking at it but feel stupid that I can't figure out how its put together. Also how did you get under the couch? I know there is space under their.
> [snapback]105229[/snapback]​


If you look in my gallery you will see the step mod there
Just made a flip up top on it

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just be careful you don't fill every little space you can. It won't be long before you've added lots of weight.

Mark


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> kjp1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I just pried out the panel under the bathroom shelf, removed the staples, and discovered that it stays in there pretty well by friction (certainly better than the panels under the dinette that are supposed to stay in place by friction). Now I have an out-of-the way space to store toilet chemicals and stuff. I'd say there's at least 1 cu. ft. under there, sharing space with the outside shower plumbing.
> ...


I think it was Shakspeare who said "Cheaper plywood never hath been made." I found one corner that was already a little loose and got mean with a putty knife. It came apart a little bit, but its only ugly from the underside- from the top it looks okay.
Kevin P.


----------

